# cracked/broken headlight



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

can i replace just the headlight lens? or do I have to buy the entire assembly?

thanks!

Evan


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think GM only sells them as a whole assembly. I also remember them being like $500ish.

Best bet is to find a used one on a forum, eBay, Cleveland PAP, fParts, or go aftermarket.

I bought Depo C5R replica headlights for my Vette. They are MUCH higher quality then I would of expected for the price. Light output is way better then my OEM usign the same bulbs. Can't say I have any complaints about them. Hopefully they make a GTO replacement. I know they have tails.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

06-06 Pontiac GTO Angel Eye Halo / LED DRL Projector Headlights + HID Kit -

What you think of these Halos?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I was faced with the same problem of having to replace headlights on my 06 BOM. I looked into OE replacements from GM and quickly found myself searching for cheaper alternatives. I decided on going with a set of Halo LED Projector Headlights from MotorEnergy on ebay. The price, including the HID kit, is under $300 shipped for both R & L. I chose the 55W w/Temp Color 6000K and am really impressed with how much better the road is illuminated at night with this combo.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/04-05-06-PO...1513727940200993911&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2& 

There are used/salvaged OE options available but I wanted to go new because there are a couple of somewhat fragile connecting tabs on the light assembly that take a beating and could be weak or broken in a used part.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

68OldGoat said:


> I was faced with the same problem of having to replace headlights on my 06 BOM. I looked into OE replacements from GM and quickly found myself searching for cheaper alternatives. I decided on going with a set of Halo LED Projector Headlights from MotorEnergy on ebay. The price, including the HID kit, is under $300 shipped for both R & L. I chose the 55W w/Temp Color 6000K and am really impressed with how much better the road is illuminated at night with this combo.
> 04 05 06 Pontiac GTO Halo Projector Headlight 6000K HID | eBay
> 
> There are used/salvaged OE options available but I wanted to go new because there are a couple of somewhat fragile connecting tabs on the light assembly that take a beating and could be weak or broken in a used part.


Thats great... thank you...Also, what color is that? im interested bc my goat is the same brazen orange


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know what "color" you are referring to but I got the black finish with clear lens. The color Temp 6000K gives you a true white light with the 55W.

The Halo effect from MotorEnergy is not really very bright (more like fluorescent light look) so it doesn't really provide the dramatic look of the newer LED car look (like BMW Halos) but the lights themselves are great. All of the Halo replacement headlights are made by the same manufacturer (Spyder I believe), and all of the vendors package the lights with different HID Kits!


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

68OldGoat said:


> I don't know what "color" you are referring to but I got the black finish with clear lens. The color Temp 6000K gives you a true white light with the 55W.
> 
> The Halo effect from MotorEnergy is not really very bright (more like fluorescent light look) so it doesn't really provide the dramatic look of the newer LED car look (like BMW Halos) but the lights themselves are great. All of the Halo replacement headlights are made by the same manufacturer (Spyder I believe), and all of the vendors package the lights with different HID Kits!


06-06 Pontiac GTO Angel Eye Halo / LED DRL Projector Headlights + HID Kit -

Okay, that makes sense. I was referring to the very bottom of this page where it lists the different HID applications. At a glance it looked as if there were different color options...Or are there but just for LED conversion maybe?


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Overall I wont mind paying 200-300 if they are good quality with a solid aftermarket look but are subtle. Do the stock GM lights give off a sort of "halo" effect or is it just me? To tell you the truth ive really never looked too closely at the headlights in the dark haha.

http://www.protuninglab.com/hid-pro-yd-pgto04-hl-bk.html

Actually these are the "black" lights that I was originally looking at and are close to the ebay price... They look the same to me, no?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes they look the same and for the most part they are the same assembly (there is only one aftermarket manufacturer Halo/Projector lens assembly). The "Halo" part is a set of lights that come on when your parking lights come on .... it has nothing to do with how the light shines from the low beam (Do the stock GM lights give off a sort of "halo" effect or is it just me?) and NO the OE lens assembly doesn't have any halo. 

The differences you will be making a "decision" on (since all of the housings will be the same) is your preference on how the lights shine on the road and and where you are doing most of your driving (city, urban, country). The two things that determine this, the temp color and wattage of the Xenon HID. You could also just buy the enclosure assembly and put your existing lights (35W Halogens) in the holes and call it done.... no HIDs.

Or you could go to this site and scroll down for a tutorial on headlights!
04 05 06 Pontiac GTO Halo Projector Headlight 6000K HID | eBay


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

cool man thanks....btw i saw you live in boston...where abouts? im in southie


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

68OldGoat said:


> Yes they look the same and for the most part they are the same assembly (there is only one aftermarket manufacturer Halo/Projector lens assembly). The "Halo" part is a set of lights that come on when your parking lights come on .... it has nothing to do with how the light shines from the low beam (Do the stock GM lights give off a sort of "halo" effect or is it just me?) and NO the OE lens assembly doesn't have any halo.
> 
> The differences you will be making a "decision" on (since all of the housings will be the same) is your preference on how the lights shine on the road and and where you are doing most of your driving (city, urban, country). The two things that determine this, the temp color and wattage of the Xenon HID. You could also just buy the enclosure assembly and put your existing lights (35W Halogens) in the holes and call it done.... no HIDs.
> 
> ...


Where can I buy just the headlight assembly without the HID kit? Im assuming it will be quite a bit cheaper and i just wanted to fix a cracked light. And when I do this it will be a direct replacement? no drilling like the HID Conversion?


----------

